# Favorite Kiehls product?



## Miss_Behave (Mar 3, 2006)

Besides my new MAC Counter, there also opend a Kiehls counter in my city. What are your favorite products? Is there anything worth checking out?


----------



## kare31 (Mar 3, 2006)

Kiehls is my favorite skin care brand.  I've had so many problems with different types of skin care (I even had an allergic reaction to Cetaphil) but I've had no problems with Kiehls.

I love the Gentle Foaming Facial Cleanser; it doesnt foam that much, but is a great cleanser for my combination skin.  The Ultra Facial Moisturizer w/o SPF is a great, sinks in quickly and keeps the skin hydrated all day without being greasy. I love the Soothing Gel Masque; it gets rid of any dry flaky spots, and feels great on sunburn/windburned skin.  The Buffing Cream has tiny fine particles that are super gentle on the skin, I use it on my face and body.  Love their sunscreen; only sunscreen i've found that doesnt irritate my skin.  #1 lip balm is fantastic. 

My boyfriend has oily skin and he likes the rare earth facial mask and cleansers, blue herbal lotion, and the blue herbal treatment for acne spots.  

The lavender bath soak is nice, smells good, and is actually relaxing, but i think a few drops of essential lavender oil would do the same thing for cheaper.  The body massage oil is nice, but nothing special

I have the calendula toner, and it's nice, but i dont think it is worth the expense.  The cucumber toner left green residue on my skin, so it was no go for me.

Not a fan of their shampoos so far, but, their hair masque for damaged/dry hair really does help hydrate my hair.

All in all, i dont think the Kiehls products are that special to someone with normal skin, since some of the products are basic/plain but expensive.  It's a great line for people with sensitive skin.


----------



## baby_love (Mar 3, 2006)

the eye makeup remover is SO good, it's super gentle and takes everything off.


----------



## Miss_Behave (Mar 3, 2006)

oh that sounds great! I have super sensitive skin and normally I use the complete Erno Laszlo line (which is great) but this winter I had a real problem with red, dry and itchy spots and thought I go crazy! (Avene's skin recovery cream did a great job on fixing that) Thanks a lot, I guess I'll definitly check out the cleanser, mask and sunscreen)


----------



## dcmo (Mar 3, 2006)

I love the moisturizer w/spf and lip balm w/spf. I've just come across their products very recently but I really like them. I also have the pineapple scrub, gentle foaming face cleanser and cucumber herbal toner which are also nice, but my faves are the moisturizer and lip balm!


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 21, 2006)

Sadly, don't know what it is but my skin hates Kiehl's, I must be allergic to something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 At the risk of sounding not-so-nice, no Kiehl's product is my favourite. They burn me.


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 26, 2006)

Ultra Facial Moisturizer SPF15 is great. I'm agree with kare31. that moisturizer is so nice and not greasy. but I dont like Herbal Toner with Mixed Berries and Extracts. I dont like(hate) the smell and you dont need this toner.

Pineapple Papaya Facial Scrub is very smeary and a little bit greasy. I dont like it and the result is like nothing you had done. 

Rare-Earth Oatmeal Milk Facial Cleanser #1 is really only for oily skin. my skin is dry...(often) and when I use this cleanser my skin itch and is a little bit more dryer than before. dont like it and it's absolutely nothing for dry and sensitive skin. 

creme de corps and the light version is nice but i dont assert a difference.

Rosewater Facial Freshener-Toner is very good and gentle. On my pad the color is pink. it's funny and pretty. the alcohol isnt aggressiv. i like this toner very much. 

Blue Astringent Herbal Lotion is gentle as well and I very like this toner. it is nice to my sensitiv and dry skin but I also have a little bit oily skin. only sometimes. good for combo skin and it allaies(?)/appeases my whole skin.


----------



## JMKess (Mar 29, 2006)

Ultra Facial Moisturizer (either with or without SPF)
Their Lip Balm #1 has been in my life since 1996.  I'm not kidding.  I have not had chapped lips since 1996.  It works on EVERYTHING too.  I put it on my eyebrows to hold them in place, on my cuticles when they're dry and ragged, on my lips - even on a few stray hairs on my hairline.  It just works.  Doesn't make me  break out around my lipline or anywhere else.  It's totally unscented, guys don't mind it and it's just an overall perfect product at an amazing price point.
Their eye makeup remover is fabulous too.
I like their Amino Acid shampoo, their Strengthening Hair Cream (from the Stylist Series), my husband uses their Facial Fuel, their body products are wonderful - just a very solid line.

It also helps that I live on 20th and 1st in NYC and their NYC flagship is on 13th and 3rd...I walk past it every night for the most part.


----------

